
BuzzAware. Yup, Now There’s An App Directory For Google Buzz - dawie
http://techcrunch.com/2010/03/01/buzzaware-google-buzz-app-directory/
======
chris123
Say, that BuzzAware ([http://techcrunch.com/2010/03/01/buzzaware-google-buzz-
app-d...](http://techcrunch.com/2010/03/01/buzzaware-google-buzz-app-
directory/)) is not a bad idea. Anyone want to build something similar (but
different and better) with me using one of these names that I own?

<http://BuzzConnect.me> (available); <http://BuzzFindr.com> (available);
<http://BuzzLove.com> (in use, but can re-purpose); <http://BuzzPal.com> (in
use, but can re-purpose); <http://BuzzPop.com> (people are trying to buy this
name); <http://PopBuzz.com> (and this one); <http://LatinBuzz.com> (and this
one).

This is a build, monetize, sell kind of thing. No outside capital, which means
team owns 100% of the equity, which means early and lower-priced exit can be
profitable for all. Also means lower risk of this kind of blowout:
[http://bootstrappy.blogspot.com/2010/02/bootstrap-or-die-
les...](http://bootstrappy.blogspot.com/2010/02/bootstrap-or-die-lessons-
learned-from.html)

Just send me a tweet or use my contact form <http://buzzpal.com/contact>. I'm
a former venture investor and current web startup founder, adviser, and
prospective seed investor. With this deal, we can structure it however we want
and you can own a big chunk of equity (up to 50%, depending on what you bring
to the table). This is me and some of what I bring to the table:
<http://www.linkedin.com/in/comella> (I also bring seed capital).

